# saw a new a6 in person



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

sorry no pics..but the car looks gorgeous! like a mini A8l. Unfortunalty our NA plates will destroy the look of the front end. they are touring NA dealerships training the salesmen. Try to catch one if you can!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (life.love.regret)*

Is it Ocean Blue 3.2FSI with cloth seats and 6-speed stick?


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (A4Jetta)*

haha why yes it is
and no spare


----------



## novetrenta (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (life.love.regret)*

Derek, Is the car in the States?
I would love to feel the new FSI an hope the price is under 40G


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (novetrenta)*

you can put it on order now, but from what ive been told it will not be here til the fall. As far as price i have no clue.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (life.love.regret)*

We hear Fall also. It's a great car though. I saw them in person when I was in Germany in March. It'll be interesting to see how it does in the market.


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_Is it Ocean Blue 3.2FSI with cloth seats and 6-speed stick?









yes it is... saw it today at Audi of Nashua... 
oh, and i had the digicam in the glovebox:
















































for larger pics, hop over to Hostdub where i have the pictures uploaded... i couldn't find the Audi rep, wanted to beg and plead for a test drive


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (blackmagic1.8)*

6spd Tip MSRP on 3.2q $41,620 (w/ dest).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VDUBfanatic at 5:53 PM 8-11-2004_


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (VDUBfanatic)*

I heard that the new A6 will be all Automatic Transmission (TipTronic) all the time...
i.e. no manual.
It this not true?


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (briang)*

just got the info from one of my salesmen. it will have options of a 3.2fsi and the 4.2.
and they are only offering a tiptronic to start. its not clear if they will even offer a stick. prices are from the mid 40k to the mid 50k


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (life.love.regret)*

what a shame this one i saw was Euro model, because it DID have a 6 speed manual


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (blackmagic1.8)*

It is plain stupid to promote the car in manual when they know that it won't be available.
I saw a blue one exactly like the one pictured but a different license number. It is now at Audi Lauzon, Laval, Québec.
I am cold. The previous one was more of a looker. This one is more generic.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (Saintor)*

To clarify, they're not trying to promote the manual tranny. The car is an evaluation vehicle that's in the states, and has made some appearances because it's one of the only ones available. Personally, I'm happy to see them moving them around and showing them and not worrying that all details are not market correct. That has happened, and promotion of any car IMHO is better than promotion of no car.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person ([email protected])*

Definitely. The display vehicle encourages customers placed orders before the actual car arrives in next 2 months. It also helps change people's mind of the waterfall grille by previewing the vehicle instead of "only" checking pics in websites. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (A4Jetta)*

This wasn't designed as a promotion to the customers. It's here now to educate the salesmen and technicians who will be working on the car.


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (life.love.regret)*

As I am certain it has been said before, the new grille design is much better in person.
Also, be careful calling the engine options as a 3.2 and a 4.2, when in actuality the 3.2 is closer to a 3.1L.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person ([email protected])*

my local dealer is expecting first delivery in October w/ all the cars being spoken for we will look at the options in person before we order at the end of the October w/ arrival hopefully in December for my wife's xmas present








and for fun my buddy PS what my current wheels will look on the new chassis


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: saw a new a6 in person (foofighter28)*

All the cars going to unload at dealerships are loaded ones. These cars are either deliver to pre-ordered customers or as demos. November allocation should have more varieties of options and pkgs while late-Oct ones have mostly all the options/pkgs.


----------

